# I Couldn't Believe It!



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

First a little insight - here in this great state of ours (Oregon, if you couldn't guess) we are very lucky to have many free dump sights for our tanks - I am particularly lucky to have one within a mile of my house that I actually drive by on my way home....

Now the story - last night my DH went to dump our tanks from the weekend. We are still pretty novice at it (not like it's rocket science or anything) so it takes a few extra minutes. He was finishing up and a motorhome pulled into the other slot. While DH was spraying out the hose and putting it away he noticed a HORRENDOUS smell. Granted he is at a dump station that sits directly behind a sewage treatment plant, but WOW! So he speeds up his process and gets out of there as quick as possible. As he is turning the corner to finish the loop he looks back and sees that the guy dumping the motorhome is not using any kind of hose - the "stuff"







coming out all over the ground and the "dumpee" is just standing there spraying it around with the hose.







OK - those hoses cost what??? $3.00 to $7.00 ???? Come on! I asked him if he stopped and said anything - he said he was afraid the guy would get mad and spray that stuff all over him - we did call the sewage plant and let them know - funny thing is there are cameras that record the license plates of every vehicle that comes through - me thinks this guy might be getting a phone call!

The thing that irritates me the most is that people like that are going to make it so people like us have to pay!


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Indeed. People like that will also get a lot of those handy dump sites closed down. What an idiot.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> The thing that irritates me the most is that people like that are going to make it so people like us have to pay!


...or worse yet....the State will close the stations all together!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Last year at the SE Outbackers Summer Rally in Alabama, I witnessed a couple of Doofuses in a Motorhome, draining their tanks into the catch basin surrounding the sewer hole. Yuck!

Reverie


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Reverie said:


> Last year at the SE Outbackers Summer Rally in Alabama, I witnessed a couple of Doofuses in a Motorhome, draining their tanks into the catch basin surrounding the sewer hole. Yuck!
> 
> Reverie


I don't get it! Do these clowns think they're _so small _ they won't be noticed ?????


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

Yuckey!! Rentals?? Idiots??


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

You're lucky in Oregon; for some reason, Tennessee doesn't have dump stations at its interstate rest areas, very few stations at truck stops, and our local sewer treatment plant doesn't have any facilities for RV dumping.


----------



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

Reverie said:


> Last year at the SE Outbackers Summer Rally in Alabama, I witnessed a couple of Doofuses in a Motorhome, draining their tanks into the catch basin surrounding the sewer hole. Yuck!
> 
> Reverie


Saw this once too, but it was Clark Griswald's brother. I didn't think people actually did this


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

That is absolutely (I cannot type this on a family site)!!!!!

Was it a rental unit?

Thor


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Before I owned a camper I remember that the State of Georgia used to maintain dump stations at Rest Areas on the Interstate. I was told they were taken out because so many people used them to dump toxic waste it became a hazard.

Reverie


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Obviously the guy had no consideration for others, and no real sense.

After all, how did he close the dump valve without stepping in it?


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Lady Di said:


> After all, how did he close the dump valve without stepping in it?


Well now maybe Karma got him and he slipped in it!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Wow, and I thought Moosegut had a gross way of emptying the tanks....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Wow, and I thought Moosegut had a gross way of emptying the tanks....


ROTFLMAO!! He will never live that down.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> Obviously the guy had no consideration for others, and no real sense.
> 
> After all, how did he close the dump valve without stepping in it?


The slob probably DIDN'T close it until he got home; by that time the hose would be dry...

Sluggo


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

we went to a CG once where that was the way you had to dump. actually wasn't a catch basin, more of a steel grate over a big hole. most disgusting thing i've ever seen!! actually is a VERY nice CG (http://kampdels.com/), but i will never use their dump site again!! i think they thought it would move people through faster if don't have to fuss with hoses, etc. (you know, the procedures that keep us from getting deathly ill from e coli poisoning!!)

scott


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I wish CG owners would include a handwashing station next to the dump stations. I use the waterless sanitizer stuff but I would sure prefer to use good old soap and H2O.

Reverie


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Reverie said:


> I wish CG owners would include a handwashing station next to the dump stations. I use the waterless sanitizer stuff but I would sure prefer to use good old soap and H2O.
> 
> Reverie


I fully agree with the handwashing station, it could be like the ones they have at the petting zoo. But then some idiot would dump into the handwashing station, and clean the hose with the soap.

I rely on disposable latex gloves and sanitizer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

shake1969 said:


> I rely on disposable latex gloves and sanitizer.


Same here, but then I jump into the Outback and wash my hands. Figure that little amount of water is fine in the grey tank.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Did you hear about the Dave Matthews Band bus dumping in a storm drain over the Chicago river and spraying a tour boat below. I don't think it was ever proved it was them though. This was from a few years ago. The tour boat people were not very happy.


----------

